# Bass fishing on the river



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I practice catch and release when I bass fish. What if you catch your 5 bass limit in the morning and return home to eat lunch and then go back that afternoon and catch another 5 bass limit. Is this legal?


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Is this a trick question, you can catch a hundred bass a day, you can only keep five.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Is it 5 per day or 5 in posession? I know several who unload their catch and go back.


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

you can catch and release all you want.....no limit unless you're keeping them......maybe you're thinking fillet and release??


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

It is 5 per person, per day... a day being midnight to midnight. You are allowed to possess a 2 day limit... though you better be able to prove you caught those fish the day before... 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I thought it was 5 per day. Wish everyone would abide by those rules.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

billyb said:


> I thought it was 5 per day. Wish everyone would abide by those rules.




So your original question was not for your info but to shed light on someone that you thought was breaking the law? I’m confused


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I practice catch and release. Have came across several people who think it is legal to catch a limit of 5 in the morning and then return that afternoon and catch 5 more. You know how people will argue with you when they think they are right.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

billyb said:


> I practice catch and release. Have came across several people who think it is legal to catch a limit of 5 in the morning and then return that afternoon and catch 5 more. You know how people will argue with you when they think they are right.




My guess is that they know it’s illegal and they just like yankin’ your chain


----------



## CaptGene (Nov 30, 2014)

If everyone would be conscientious and not play games (5 in the morning/5 after lunch) the rivers would be full of fish.

Keep nothing (preferred by me) or keep only what you eat that day.


----------

